# Anybody familiar with Surefire Kennels? (Berger Blanc Suisse)



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Does anybody have experience with Surefire Kennels or Berger Blanc Suisse in general?


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Still looking for any opinions or experience with this breed, and the breeder in particular. Thanks guys!


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

I have no experience with the the kennel but I own a Berger Blanc Suisse(white swiss shepherd). And she is an amazing girl.

She is calm, easy to train, eager to learn, we'll she's a pretty laid back dog. She is a bit aloof with strangers that enter our property. Thats her only shyness she shows. But she's been so easy since day 1! Never had the land shark and she didn't cry. She slept in her crate since day 1. I've never had a problem with her. She's 16months old now and she is amazing 

They are suppose to be calmer than a german shepherd but you need to be careful with who you buy from. Temperament. You really should check on the parents temperaments. If you don't buy from a good breeder they become very timid dogs. I've met one who was afraid of everything. Loud noises, people talking, people, just everything. They bought the pup as it was 'cheaper' and didn't research. So amazing dogs if you get one from parents who have solid temperaments and health testing done


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh she is gorgeous! What breeder did you get her from?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a white GSD. So not really a BBS if I understand the distinction correctly.

I don't personally know anything about that breeder but I do like to see dogs doing more than just conformation. I don't think I would persinally buy from a breeder whose dogs weren't succeeding probably in a variety of venues or at least the one that I was interested in doing .... 

The breeder I got mine from has dogs titled in agility, tracking, obedience (up to OTCH), temperament tests, nosework titles, herding, as well as many CH's.


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks  She really is an amazing dog. I live in New Zealand. So I think my breeder is out of reach haha.


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Do you have any BBS and WGSD breeders you would recommend in the Washington state area? The reason I wasn't overly concerned about her specific dogs having working titles is because it seemed like most of the smaller breeders of BBS and WGSD strongly carry the surefire lines, and they have plenty of titles on their dogs in various venues if that makes any sense.


----------



## vfrank (Sep 12, 2016)

I have been researching the breed for quite some time, and am getting a puppy from Royal Reeves at the beginning of October. Jean Reeves literally wrote the book on the White Shepherd Breed, and is now breeding some Berger Blanc Suisse as well with imported dogs. The litter I'm getting a puppy from is a cross between an imported BBS and a UKC registered white Shepherd, both with show titles and working experience. I haven't talked to Surefire, but from what I've heard they have a good reputation. I have talked a few times with Wildwood Kennels in Washington, and been very impressed with their breeding and training program. I know she has just bred two of her short coated dogs, but they don't take applications until they have a confirmed pregnancy. She often has more applications than puppies, and she breeds specifically for therapy/service dogs. She has some medium to long-coated litters planned for later this winter and in the spring. Parsons in Oregon also has a good reputation, as does Faolan Frost, and my understanding is that the four breeders work together. BBS puppies have definitely gone up in price over the past couple of years, and most seem to be in the $2500-4500 range. A plus is that most BBS breeders are responsible about testing for hips, elbows, and other genetic disorder and only breeding healthy dogs. Another option if you would consider importing a dog is Trebons Kennels in Spain (breeders are from new Zealand and Denmark). I have been really impressed with all the Trebons dogs I have seen and several US breeders have imported puppies from them for their breeding program. They are 1300 Euros for a 10 week old puppy, and then it's another 500-1000 to ship the puppy over, so it can work out being cheaper than buying a puppy here. If I hadn't already found a puppy I would seriously consider getting a puppy from either Trebons or Wildwood. The BBS breed standard is somewhat different from the White German Shepherd breed standard, both in terms of disposition and conformation. They are breeding for more rectangular build, less slope in the legs and hind end, and a somewhat mellower disposition with low to medium drive. Not what you would want for a protection dog, but great if you want a dog that will be friendly and tolerant and less likely to eat your other pets. Many of the breeders have other animals such as cats/horses/goats and try to do a lot of exposure with other animals with their puppies.


----------



## Your Dog Obsessed Hooman (Jan 27, 2021)

There is a breeder in WA near Seattle. I have done extensive research and they are a very good breeder. My family is planning on getting a puppy from there soon to be a friend to our purebred GSD.


----------



## Your Dog Obsessed Hooman (Jan 27, 2021)

Oops, I forgot to say they're called Wild Wood Swiss Shepherds.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Your Dog Obsessed Hooman said:


> Oops, I forgot to say they're called Wild Wood Swiss Shepherds.





Your Dog Obsessed Hooman said:


> Oops, I forgot to say they're called Wild Wood Swiss Shepherds.


This post is over 4 yrs. old!


----------

